# Repticon Orlando Dart Frogs?



## FHal11

I'm just getting into the hobby and have been doing a tremendous amount of research before getting my first dart frogs, which I was hoping to do that at the May Orlando Repticon show. Unfortunately I don't see any dart frog vendors on the list. That said, I'm not familiar with most of the vendors...will there be dart frogs there?

Or are there any members with frogs for sale who will be at the show?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## c81kennedy

What type of frogs are you looking for?


----------



## frogface

Luckily, you have some good breeders in Florida. You should be able to find great frogs even without Repticon.


----------



## dom

Hello hello

Welcome to the addiction. Im not selling anything at the show but there are usually a few people with darts at the show. What days are you planning on going. 

Are you a student? 

-Dom


----------



## Paul G

I'll be vending the show with T.R.Herp. I will have lots of sub adult tincs as well as some odds and ends and viv plants and supplies. 

From my company facebook:
Amazon Frogs & T.R. Herp show coming up!
Many subadult and adult D. tinctorius as well as various other odds & ends dart frog species, Uroplatus geckos & chameleons available at the Orlando Repticon on May 19th & 20th at the Central Florida Fairgrounds. Fruit fly cultures(hydei, wingless mealnos, Turkish gliders), bromeliads, assorted viv plant cuttings, potted plants, African violets, fruit fly media, hydroton/LECA, ABG Mix, and more.


----------



## randommind

****sorry for the hi-jack****

if anyone attending happens to have a male Costa Rican green and black auratus, please let me know.


----------



## c81kennedy

IV got 3 proven female R. Variabilis (Nominant/Northern) Im thinking of selling. My male escaped about too weeks ago and Im thinking about moving a trio of pygmy chams into there tank. If anyone interested let me know Ill be going to the show this weekend. If you have a male Id be interested in buying it or trading for a female.


----------



## markpulawski

I will probably come over on Sunday to get some day gex food...if anyone is going that day let's hook up. Dom I would like to see that baby BJ but just this side of Daytona is almost too far to drive......HAHAHAHA!!!

HA


----------



## FHal11

Thanks for the help everyone! If anyone has any suggestions/favorites I'm open to suggestions. That said, I'm trying to be careful not to get in over my head too quickly, so I've narrowed it down to either D. auratus (preferably Costa Rica or Nicaragua green and black), D. leucomelas (preferably Guyana banded), or one of the D. tinctorius morphs...

Paul G: Which tinc morphs will you have available?


----------



## billschwinn

I will not be vending this show. However Paul usually has some nice well started tincs, I beleive Cobalts, Powder Blues at the moment.My inventory is low at the moment but I usually have most of the Tinc types available as well as standard Leucs, Panama Green Auratus, Mint Terribilis, Veradero Imis, Etc.


----------



## Paul G

FHal11 said:


> Thanks for the help everyone! If anyone has any suggestions/favorites I'm open to suggestions. That said, I'm trying to be careful not to get in over my head too quickly, so I've narrowed it down to either D. auratus (preferably Costa Rica or Nicaragua green and black), D. leucomelas (preferably Guyana banded), or one of the D. tinctorius morphs...
> 
> Paul G: Which tinc morphs will you have available?


I might be able to bring a couple of CR auratus(NaborsXWertz)....I'll have to check.

I'll have the following:

Azureus sub adults (Patrick Nabors from multiple unrealted pairs)

Powder Blue sub adults, juvies, and a couple of females. (Patrick NaborsXBill Wertz)

Cobalt sub adults, juvies, a couple of pairs and some males (Bill WertzXJL Exotics)

Alanis sub adults (F1s from '09 SNDF imports)

Saul Yellowback sub adults and a probable pair. (most are "Lemon Drop") (Bill WertzXInfrogneato)

Santa Isabel E. anthonyi sub adults ('08 SNDF German Imports)

Cristobal pumilio calling male ('11 import)

Maybe some others.


----------



## Paul G

This weekend at the Central Florida Fairgrounds....Amazon Frogs and T.R. Herp!
Captive bred dart frogs, Uroplatus geckos, Chameleons, fruit fly cultures, viv plants and supplies.

Repticon Orlando Main Page



















https://www.facebook.com/AmazonFrogs
The Responsible Herpetoculturist
https://www.facebook.com/TRHerp


----------



## billschwinn

Since it is Paul's first show, good luck! Now lets give him a what to expect. Are they poisonous?, How easy to care for are they?, Can I mix them?, Why not? Good Luck!


----------



## dom

Ill be at the Central Florida Herp Society table helping out with that if anyone wants to stop by and say hello. Mark you better come say hello.


----------



## Paul G

Still more frogs, plants, geckos, chams, fruit fly cultures, and viv supplies available for sale on Sunday (10am-4pm) at the Orlando Repticon (Central FL Fairgrounds).


----------



## JimO

Yup! "Let's see, I'll take a blue one, a yellow, and one of those pretty multicolored ones."



billschwinn said:


> Since it is Paul's first show, good luck! Now lets give him a what to expect. Are they poisonous?, How easy to care for are they?, Can I mix them?, Why not? Good Luck!


----------



## Paul G

Thanks to all who came out!
Nice to meet you Frank & Charles. (and any others I'm forgetting!)

We should be at the next Orlando Repticon. December 15th & 16th 2012.


----------



## Paul G

JimO said:


> Yup! "Let's see, I'll take a blue one, a yellow, and one of those pretty multicolored ones."


Jim, you wouldn't even believe how many times I got a mixed species or mixed morph viv question. 
A couple of "How do you make hybrids & how much can you make?" questions.

What else?....

Can they be kept with my turtle?
Can I use them to get high off of?
Can I keep them with my pacman frog?
The list goes on.


----------



## billschwinn

And lets not forget when the person in front of you at the table is done asking Are they poisonous, then gets their answer. As they walk away the person behind them that was listening in on the previous persons question then moves towards the table and asks the very same question! I wonder if they thought the answer would be different.


----------

